# 4" Can lights in 5/8 DD



## 4020power (Jul 24, 2011)

I think I may have bought the wrong lights for my theater room. I purchased 4" IC rated Halo lights. But Know I am trying to figure out how to adjust for the thickness of the drywall. Does anyone have any suggestions for this?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Not sure I understand the problem.  If this is the fixture you’re talking about, the “adjustment” is built in. 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have the same question as Wayne. Usually the can lights have a lip or protrusion that sticks through the hole the drywall and is eventually covered by the trim. If it is a retrofit module, then they go through the hole and clip to the drywall (self adjusting).

Other than that, there isn't much adjustment.

I just installed a lot of these in my house (6" retrofit and new construction), so give us more information and I should be able to help.


----------



## 4020power (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. I should of looked closer before i posted


----------

